# Is Expatriation Tax or emigration tax same?



## CasimiraMorence (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello This is the question which generally hit minds when thinking of tax..
So, according to me may be its same...
As tax is assessed upon change in domicile or habitual residence.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What country or countries are you talking about here? 

Several countries I'm aware of charge an "expatriation" tax to individuals of substantial means who change residence to someplace outside their country of origin. Normally, this involves paying a sort of wealth tax on all their assets, or a "capital gains" tax on all assets as if they were selling them as of the date the person leaves the country.

There may be other sorts of taxes on emigrating, including the cost of an "exit visa" that is required in a few countries.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## CasimiraMorence (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello,
I only wanted to get general idea of similarity or non-similarity of expatriation tax or emigration tax..
Is it different in terms of different countries?
If possible explain by giving examples...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Frankly, it varies all over the place.

For the US, for example, the "expatriation tax" applies to those giving up their US citizenship and even then, only to those with income and/or assets over a certain threshold. If they qualify, they pay a tax based on their income up to the date their renunciation becomes effective plus they pay capital gains on a theoretical sale of all their assets at their market value on that date.

In France, there is (or was, haven't kept up on this recently) a sort of wealth tax on all assets (particularly businesses) where the ownership transfers outside of France on the change of residence of the (formerly) French taxpayer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

